# Better known as Obsoul33t



## obsoul33t (Aug 11, 2013)

hey all , Obs here saying hi 

found some good threads here so thought i would join up

cheers


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Is this breeder obs? 

Either way welcome to forum hope you enjoy.


----------



## obsoul33t (Aug 11, 2013)

the one the only


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Haha nice to have you on this board been wondering when you would make your way over here. Look forward to seeing what you got cooking over there and a update on that male "NBk" .


----------



## obsoul33t (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome.

NBK just passed testing and is ready to go , females have been selected and things should be done soon .. 

here is a shot of "NBK" at 14 days old from seed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice obs. Thanks for sharing with us here on this forum.


----------



## sunni (Aug 12, 2013)

welcome to riu


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey Obs, welcome to RIU!


----------



## Mr Jabilo (Dec 17, 2013)

The legend himself! Welcome~


----------



## chewberto (Dec 30, 2013)

Just found this thread.... What up brotha? So apparently Swerve Is claiming to be rocking Original Alien, is this bullshit? F2s or 3s?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 30, 2013)

welcome. post pix. we love pix.


----------



## MekMan420 (Dec 30, 2017)

obsoul33t said:


> hey all , Obs here saying hi
> 
> found some good threads here so thought i would join up
> 
> cheers


Hey Obs!

Always love what I see here as well. You still pumpin fire genetics?


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 31, 2017)

MekMan420 said:


> Hey Obs!
> 
> Always love what I see here as well. You still pumpin fire genetics?


Obs hasn't been around here since 2013


----------



## see4 (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey obsoul33t. Welcome to RIU.

Don't be a stranger.

Strangers can be pedophiles.


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Feb 18, 2019)

blake9999 said:


> Obs hasn't been around here since 2013


not a bad thing mind you. oops did i say that ?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 17, 2019)

Orange Fruitty Pebbles Og clone


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 18, 2019)

I remember you selling me some seeds that were mislabeled, most likely on purpose..........many years ago. I'd say more but for now, I'll stay calm.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 18, 2019)

SSHZ said:


> I remember you selling me some seeds that were mislabeled, most likely on purpose..........many years ago. I'd say more but for now, I'll stay calm.


You could not be talking about me!

I just revived this thread. I don't Sell Seeds.

If me how would I have gotten the MoneY? Who are you talking too?

@SSHZ ig you are talking to Obs, he hasn't been here in awhile.


----------



## SSHZ (Mar 18, 2019)

Not you, I'm talking about Obs..........sold me seeds that were supposed to be NL and they turned into giant monster 8-9 ft. plants. They were most likely NL X Haze. Many years ago now........I see he hasn't been on for a long time. We're all better off, believe me!


----------



## El hopo (Mar 17, 2022)

obsoul33t said:


> hey all , Obs here saying hi
> 
> found some good threads here so thought i would join up
> 
> cheers


I got done ssh alien og going


----------



## El hopo (Mar 17, 2022)

SSH alien og baby


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 17, 2022)

El hopo said:


> I got done ssh alien og going





El hopo said:


> SSH alien og baby


dude let it go he‘s dead


----------

